# What board games do you play to de-stress?



## RescueSquad (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey, I'm new here - I have great respect for what you EMTS do...

Anyone play board games to de-stress?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2017)

I used to play MordHeim, but I can't find anyone to play with and my miniatures are packed away in stroage. I will ocassioanlly play Munchkin or CAH too. Old school board games? None really though


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 17, 2017)

Poker
Gin Rummy
used to play chess and checkers, with some backgammon thrown in.

Now I watch cartoons, read comic books, and spend time with my family.


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 17, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I used to play MordHeim, but I can't find anyone to play with and my miniatures are packed away in stroage. I will ocassioanlly play Munchkin or CAH too. Old school board games? None really though


cool


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 17, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Poker
> Gin Rummy
> used to play chess and checkers, with some backgammon thrown in.
> 
> Now I watch cartoons, read comic books, and spend time with my family.


now those are some good old school games - yeah, I have a comic book addiction too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2017)

Scrabble.


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 17, 2017)

Scrabble's cool, anyone still play pinochle


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2017)

Me and my sister were playing that Organ Attack card game (before that was Pandemic)


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 17, 2017)

Those are cool too.  There is a new Paramedic game coming out pretty soon.  I'll post it in the other forum shortly.  Don't think I can post it here...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 17, 2017)

I haven't played a mean game of Monopoly in ages. I know there was an EMS Monopoly game out some time ago, but most paramedics I know want nothing to do with playing a work-related game outside of work.

Also- "I sunk your Battleship"...just 'cuz I felt like saying it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2017)

Anything that allows me to drink beer... half joking...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Anything that allows me to drink beer... half joking...


You need a board game for such activites?...totally not half joking...


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I haven't played a mean game of Monopoly in ages. I know there was an EMS Monopoly game out some time ago, but most paramedics I know want nothing to do with playing a work-related game outside of work.
> 
> Also- "I sunk your Battleship"...just 'cuz I felt like saying it.


Haven't played Monopoly in over 25 years, not a fan anymore.


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Anything that allows me to drink beer... half joking...


Loads of those games out there....lol - you can make almost any game into a drinking game


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

RescueSquad said:


> Haven't played Monopoly in over 25 years, not a fan anymore.


You said board games. Chutes And Ladders, Candyland, heck even Connect Four simply because it was awesome are what comes to my mind when I hear board games.

I still play Words With Friends with one of my buddies which is Scrabble-ish, but it isn't technically on a board. We also have a set of dominos at my station.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 18, 2017)

Not a board game but I enjoy EMS trivial pursuit. Its a good knowledge refresher

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 18, 2017)

Trival pursuit counts as a board game.  It's interesting how many old school games are mentioned vs the new stuff that's out there.  I feel old now.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2017)

RescueSquad said:


> Loads of those games out there....lol - you can make almost any game into a drinking game





VentMonkey said:


> You need a board game for such activites?...totally not half joking...



Who am I kidding I just drink beer lol.


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 18, 2017)

I posted a thread in the General Advertising forum about the new game Paramedics: Clear!  - Check it out if you have any interest and thanks to all EMT's for the inspiration.

I'm going to play Mastermind with the kids later...


----------



## aquabear (Jul 18, 2017)

Cards Against Humanity


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You said board games. Chutes And Ladders, Candyland, heck even Connect Four simply because it was awesome are what comes to my mind when I hear board games.
> 
> I still play Words With Friends with one of my buddies which is Scrabble-ish, but it isn't technically on a board. We also have a set of dominos at my station.



PM your WWF name. I play all the time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> PM your WWF name. I play all the time.


PM sent.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> WWF



Im quite surprised that people play words with friends still.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Im quite surprised that people play words with friends still.


We're of the "pre-ADD millennials" era, friend-o.


----------



## RescueSquad (Jul 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> PM sent.


  I'll have to install that one first and create an account!!  I need to get with the WWF program it seems...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2017)

I still play WWF pretty often. I have between 8 and 10 games going any any given time. If you want to play, I'm "Rob in SAV"


----------

